# Ariens ST824 problems



## kvistern (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I´m new here and i have an question about my snowblower

I have an Ariens ST824 tek-8hp. I´ve cleaned the carb 3 times now, changed the spark plug, fresh fuel and checked the fuel line, everything seems okey. But it will only start if i put the throttle on low with or without choke. Then it will run for a bit, but i won´t run smooth. If i try to give a little bit more throttle it stops and brigt white smoke comes out of the muffler. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... It sounds like the Hi-speeds jets inside the carb are plugged...


----------



## kvistern (Feb 13, 2011)

okey, will try to find a carb manual and check it out..

Thanks!


----------



## kvistern (Feb 13, 2011)

I´ve tried to clean out all the jets with a compressor, still wont run like its supposed to. I can get it to start like before on no throttle, and it will run for a second or two on full throttle, but it only ignites once a second it seems. Dark grey/black smoke comes out of the muffler on full throttle.

Any more suggestions??


----------



## kvistern (Feb 13, 2011)

I´ve tried to clean out all the jets with a compressor, still wont run like its supposed to. I can get it to start like before on no throttle, and it will run for a second or two on full throttle, but it only ignites once a second it seems. Dark grey/black smoke comes out of the muffler on full throttle. 

Any more suggestions??


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Dark grey/black smoke comes out of the muffler on full throttle.


Donno, but it sounds like it's Still got a Carb problem....

Black smoke says it's flooding out....


----------



## Shatinen (Feb 26, 2011)

I would say a carb issue as well...


----------



## kvistern (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm... Do you guys have an detailed carb manual or know where i could download one?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

kvistern said:


> Hmm... Do you guys have an detailed carb manual or know where i could download one?


Bright white smoke? Could it be water in the gas

http://drygas.com/html/gas_line_antifreeze.html

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998081424&source=GoogleBase

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_gas


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

kvistern said:


> Hmm... Do you guys have an detailed carb manual or know where i could download one?


Ayuh,... Google the numbers on it...


----------

